

Patent holder NTP reaches settlement with "pretty much" everybody - sehugg
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/ntp-to-get-patent-cash-from-pretty-much-entire-cell-phone-industry/

======
Ralith
NTP argues that they are not a patent troll, because for a few years in the
1990s they attempted to build a product for which neither the market nor
technology existed. Apparently they never tried to make that product happen
once the technology did come around, nor did they try to build any other
product. One wonders what, precisely, they have been up to all these years.

------
bryanlarsen
Besides the direct extortion that NTP just extracted, they're going to cost
the industry a lot more in the future. The NTP-RIM case caused RIM to become
much more proactive in acquiring their own patents, which are going to come
back and haunt the industry when RIM blows up.

